# FS: BEST ALGAE EATERS - Silvertip Bristlenose Pleco BNP - Vancouver East



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Bristlenose pleco (BNP) ONLY silvertip left.

The perfect fish to help clean and keep your tank in check from algae (except bba) and diatom blooms.
Extremely hardy and great size to raise up. One of the easiest fish to keep as it's requirements are less demanding.

AT THIS SIZE, THEY DO THE BEST JOB EATING ALGAE (except BBA).

Approx. 1" Will grow to maximum 4.5" or so.

*$20 for 5.
*
Pick up in Vancouver East.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you have any long fin BNP's?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'm selling normal bnps. Check out the thread title and description, pictures and videos carefully, they're not longfins, would love to have some though. I'm sure another BCA member may have some.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

competition.. lol

Jobber has some quality fish though!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I set my prices at a higher premium as I have the better location.
Too much market competition.

I do treat my fish well and overfeed them with high protein delicacies.


----------



## Eoriad (Oct 29, 2012)

Would you be willing to meet at a skytrain station near east van? Joyce?


----------



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm located near Rupert Skytrain Station & I'm available Friday 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Katpheesh said:


> I'm located near Rupert Skytrain Station & I'm available Friday
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thanks. I've sent you a PM. Please PM me your response. I can certain make a quick deliver to you since you're a fellow neighbour.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Eoriad said:


> Would you be willing to meet at a skytrain station near east van? Joyce?


No I'm not going to meet with you and finalize this transaction, I think you are Edarion (aka "noire whatever"); but I thank you for your interest in my bnps. There are more respectful members to better source my fish to.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Just wanted to give thanks to the members who got bnps from me yesterday. Good luck with the little buggers, it'll be neat watching them grow up.
Very great communication and friendly to deal with....the BCA way.
Bump the day before Halloween.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Very pretty... How much for one of each? 10 ok?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

PM sent, delivered; and bnps finds another good home.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

11am: Another 5 albino's will be finding a good home tonight....
7pm: 5 Albinos and 2 silvertips have gone to a very good home. Happy trails little fellas


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Another bunch has gone to a good home with multiple tanks.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Still have some left.

No more albino's so you'll have to contact Jkam for albinos.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ifieds-25/fs-albino-bristlenose-plecos-33242/


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

BNP's looking for good homes.
Long weekend bump.

Will give extras.


----------

